# Upstream schwankt stark



## soyo (21. August 2006)

Juhuuu,

Ich habe seit ca 2 Wochen starke Probleme mit meinem Upload. Vor ca 2 Wochen kam ich eine ganze Nacht nicht ins Internet, mein Router meldete
PPPoE: Receive PADT TAG. 
Wenn ich nu was per FTPClient uploaden will, beginnt der Upload mit 8 Kb/s, dann geht er auf 4, dann auf 2, dann 1 und dann 0  ... alle paar sekunden geht er dann mal wieder auf 1 kb/s oder sogar 2 

Ich habe schon das Modem gewechselt, jedoch gleiches Problem. Am PC liegt es auch nicht, denn ich hab 2 Rechner und hab mit beiden das gleiche Problem. Am Router liegt es auch nicht, denn ich mich auch schon direkt über Modem eingewählt und hatte das Gleiche.

Arcor-Support meinte, das an der Leitung keine Störung vorliegt. Ich bin langsam total ratlos. Ich habe habe per google schon etwas die Foren durchstöbert, es gibt zwar einige mit genau den selben Problem, aber keine Lösung. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Ich bin übrigends bei Arcor mit DSL 2000 (+ erhöhter Upload / + FP)



gruß Thomas


----------



## Sinac (21. August 2006)

Hm, wenn du sonst keine Probleme mit dem Inet hast würde ich mal sagen es liegt entweder an der Gegenstelle oder am Internet allgemein. Die Bandbreite im Public Internet ist ja nie garantiert. Wie sieht es denn bei anderen Servern aus?


----------



## soyo (21. August 2006)

Ich habe ca. 15 ftp Server hier zur Auswahl, überall das gleiche. Wie gesagt haben die SPeedtest das gleiche ergeben. Die von Arcor meinten aber auch das alles okay ist.


----------



## Sinac (21. August 2006)

Wie siehts mit Uploads über HTTP aus, das gleiche oder besteht das Problem nur für FTP?


----------

